# Where can I fish and feel safe???



## plhnw (Sep 22, 2004)

One of the big problems I have when I fish is that guys always come up and start talking to me. I find that I have to fish on docks in public areas, when I would rather fish out on the rivers, but I don't feel safe anymore. True it is better to go with a buddy, but sometimes it's not all that convenient. 

Guys have it good -- they can go where they want, when they want!!!

Any good ideas on where I could fish and feel safe? THANKS 

plhnw
also love to bike...
http://visualsearch.dogpile.com


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

If you bike near water why not fish that water?
Safe? Nobodys safe.
People take steps to be safer, but the reality is your not ever "safe".


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

trout said:


> Safe? Nobodys safe.
> People take steps to be safer, but the reality is your not ever "safe".


Good point. It's always good to be cautious, whether it's in a parking lot, a mall, on the road, or on a river. 

I'm no expert, but it seems as if many situations of violence against women by a stranger happen when an individual is searching for a female victim. If that's the case, the river seems like a pretty safe place to be if you are a female!  

I'm a female and fish lakes and rivers on my own quite often. I always let someone know (my husband) where I will be fishing and for approximately how long. I talk to people a lot while out fishing and if I ever feel uncomfortable, I make sure I let it be known that my rather large husband is aware of where I am at. :chillin:


----------



## plhnw (Sep 22, 2004)

Good points. I prefer to fish alone. It's the solitude I enjoy, listening to the water and other aspects of nature, etc. It clears the head and refreshes me. We shouldn't live in fear, but certainly be aware of what's going on around us. I could sit on the end of a dock for hours, never catch a fish and be perfectly satisfied. 

I hope you all enjoy it as much as I do!

plhnw


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

plhnw said:


> .............sit on the end of a dock for hours, never catch a fish and be perfectly satisfied...........


Been there, done that. It's really not that bad. Or at least that's what I tell my buddies as they are LTAO at me! :lol: Hope all your adventures are safe and enjoyable ones!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

trout said:


> If you bike near water why not fish that water?


For sure.
Strapping a multi-piece rod to your bike and biking to where most folks are not (including creepy guys) can be very rewarding for anyone who likes solitude, man or woman.
There have been some threads on the boards in the past from members who have modified their bikes to carry fishing gear.
Good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## Todd Frank (Nov 20, 2003)

Just a couple suggestions, I teach safety programs in the Metro Grand rapids area....Carry a cell phone, always have a escape plan or way out. Know the area you are fishing, has there been problems in the area? Act as if you are with some one predators{"creeps"} can snense a easy victim, if you appear afraid or nervous..take a self defense coarse to build confiendence in your ability or build that mental insurance....Peper sparay or best yeat bring a dog along...Also trust your instincts, You get a bad feeling about someone dont ignore it leave.....
Just some basics, hope it gives you some ideas to help you better enjoy the outdoors...If you have anymore questions that I may be able to help shoot me a PM or e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## plhnw (Sep 22, 2004)

All of your comments are helpful, but I had not considered a cell phone. Funny it did not cross my mind.  

My sister lives in WA state, and last week she and her husband were finishing in the Columbia. He caught a 24 pounder and hers was 44! Yowzie!!! 

Well, he had to help her reel it in, but it was HER fish!  

Have a great day!
plhnw

p.s., biking AND fishing... perfect!


----------



## Basilwilliam (Jul 22, 2004)

If it were legal you could carry a gun and that would pry make you feel secure.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

I would go with the gun idea or pepper spray, my daughter should be getting het CCW this month.


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

ddolph said:


> I would go with the gun idea or pepper spray, my daughter should be getting het CCW this month.


Very good ideas. Someone else has suggested that you go out on your bike where no one else is. That soulds like sage advice, but there are weirdo's everywhere. My wife once was out running our bird dogs alone in a rather out of the way area when someone kind of creepy came up to her while she was putting the dogs back into our truck to come home. The guy saw her starter pistol in its holster, and got a bit nervous, thinking it was a police special, and didn't stick around long. I told her never to let anyone think otherwise. Never hurts to be too carefull. The CCW would be the best bet however, although my wife hasn't had the time to take the CCW class. In college ROTC she qualified expert with a pistol and marksman with a rifle. Both she is a lot better than I. Unfortunately she can't shoot a shotgun very well. Can't convince her to lead the target!

Tom W


----------



## Lady Bird Doggin (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello there-
I am new to this site and came across your post on where to fish??? I am originally from the Saginaw/ Bay City area. I used to fish up there very religiously in fact I caught this 31in walleye on the Saginaw River. When I wanted to go fishing by myself, I went on the Saginaw Bay. There is plenty of room for everybody, and nobody will bother you. In fact its very rare that people even come up to you. BUT, you always have to be careful of your surroundings no matter where you go by yourself. Another thing to consider along with a cell phone is.......mase, have you ever thought of carrying it in your pocket JUST IN CASE someone gets out of hand? I'm not sure what you have to do anymore to get approved to carry it, if anything??? But it might be worth looking into if your that scared. Just an idea for ya

Sarah


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Lady Bird Doggin said:


> Hello there-
> I am new to this site and came across your post on where to fish??? I am originally from the Saginaw/ Bay City area. I used to fish up there very religiously in fact I caught this 31in walleye on the Saginaw River. When I wanted to go fishing by myself, I went on the Saginaw Bay. There is plenty of room for everybody, and nobody will bother you. In fact its very rare that people even come up to you. BUT, you always have to be careful of your surroundings no matter where you go by yourself. Another thing to consider along with a cell phone is.......mase, have you ever thought of carrying it in your pocket JUST IN CASE someone gets out of hand? I'm not sure what you have to do anymore to get approved to carry it, if anything??? But it might be worth looking into if your that scared. Just an idea for ya
> 
> Sarah



Sarah you forgot to ad the fish picture


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

just a suggestion:

wear fishing gear. A halter top and daisy dukes probably isn't a good idea. yea i know it shouldn't be like that, you should be able to wear what you want were you want. Dress as a fisherman and they should ignore you.


----------



## Lady Bird Doggin (Dec 14, 2004)

dongiese said:


> just a suggestion:
> 
> wear fishing gear. A halter top and daisy dukes probably isn't a good idea. yea i know it shouldn't be like that, you should be able to wear what you want were you want. Dress as a fisherman and they should ignore you.



That is a good idea also, I used to do this. I would wear Carhartts, and pull my hair up into my hat. They never knew the difference. 

Sarah


----------



## Xstream Outfitters (May 4, 2003)

Get a CCW and carry a pistol. That's what I do.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Xstream Outfitters said:


> Get a CCW and carry a pistol. That's what I do.


I agree


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

The thing about carrying a gun is if your carring you BETTER be able to use it.


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Wanna go fishing little girl? I got candy


----------



## Xstream Outfitters (May 4, 2003)

Okay, let me rephrase that ....

CCW for the life/death situations, and carry pepper spray for the beligerant and sicko's out there.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

as a guy i will say your probably safer then you think.most of us are genuinly tickled that you come out fishing.fishermen are mostly a gregarious lot and can barely stop ourselves from coming over and chatting a bit.
that being said,i do understand how a woman can feel very uncomfortable with a strange man,,,( and god we fisherman are strange)approaching them.
you've made me think about that,and its sad that i have no answer for you.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I also enjoy my time on the water fishing even when I dont catch anything but I enjoy it a lot more when I catch a few. I used to think of it as competition with the fish, but I just like getting them to bite and bring them to hand. Someone once said, that some people never realize that when they go fishing its not the fish they are after. That might be true for some people, but not for me.

If I want to go out and enjoy nature, I see more if I take my binoculars and hike down some trail or float down some river in my boat. I miss to much when Im fishing because I concentrate to much on the fish even though I do see some pretty neat stuff.

You can get yourself a gun, study to be a black belt but the best thing to do is fish safe. My advice is to try out one of Daves Dryfly float boats and learn to fish some rivers where others have a difficult time walking in to fish. If you feel you need added protection, go to the hardware store and buy an icepick. Sharpen the tip and make a little sheath for it. It is what most hookers carry in the big cities and the psychological impact of having an icepick jammed into an eye is very powerful.

Anyway I think you will enjoy your fishing experiences much better if you catch fish. Most people dont realize it, but the difference between a good fisherman and one who doesnt catch many isnt that great. I think I can give you a few tips that will increase your fishing experience like I have for several other members. Plan on coming to the White Lake outing and you will meet many of the men and women from the site and you will find that they will help too.

If after you take a free trial float and buy a float boat, I will provide you with a few spots where you will most likely catch a few. What is great about the float boat is if you perceive something that you feel uncomfortable about, simply float away. Well at least its an idea.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> One of the big problems I have when I fish is that guys always come up and start talking to me





> but I don't feel safe anymore.


What is it that makes you feel unsafe when I man or guy stops to talk to you?




You got something against men? :lol:It wouldnt be normal if guys didnt talk to you would it?Afterall men or most of us are attracted to females.Men and women coexist in the workplace,why not out fishing somewhere?


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

The mace or pepper spray,sound like good ideas.

A CCW,is good too,but as you would learn in the course you have to take to get one,there are repercussions for brandishing or using a firearm,unless there is no way of escape.Even then you might get sued,even if you legally do everything right.
I've got mine,but rarely carry a pistol with me,as I fear it causing me more problems with law enforcement,than the protection is worth.If you shoot someone outside your home,you are probably going to jail.You might beat it in court,but I'd rather not have too.

You might want to fish areas that have more fishermen,than less.Creeps don't like an audience.


----------



## Brownsdown (Jan 7, 2005)

Go out on a limb and befreind one of them creeps, you know take a chance and when you find out he really is not a creep,,,,, then you have a male fishing companion who in the future will stand up for you or de ter any creeps from advancing on you,,,90% of us you know us men are good guys, maybe a little over zelious but good guys,,, and if come ons offend you then stop looking so dam good when you go fishing,,,,,,,,,,,,, but ya the other 10% can be pigs...... o and one more thing it is a compliment when men show intrest seeing how we are all about visual first.......................and if that dont work by a gun or dont fish,,, it does not seem like that big of a issue...... but we would all like to see you keep fishing.....


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i was talking to a lady friend here at work about this, she says just carry a frs radio with you.when someone aproaches you say into the radio,"yes i'm just around the bend,see you when you get here".the stranger assumes theres a friend comming.

hope that helps


----------

